# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كراميش الحصن >  قصصه واقعيه للطفله ريــــــــــــــــــــــــم

## شوو

مبكرا كعادتي ، رغم ان اليوم هو يوم اجازتي ،  صغيرتي ريم كذلك اعتادت على الاستيقاظ مبكرا كنت اجلس في مكتبي مشغولة بكتبي واوراقي
ماما ماذا تكتبين ؟
اكتب رسالة الى الله
هل تسمحين لي بقراءتها ماما ؟؟
لا حبيبتي , هذه رسائلي الخاصة ولا احب ان يقرأها احد
خرجت ريم من مكتبي وهي حزينة, لكنها اعتادت على ذلك , فرفضي لها كان باستمرار ،  مر على الموضوع عدة اسابيع , ذهبت الى غرفة ريم و لاول مرة فارتبكت ريم لدخولي

 يا ترى لماذا هي مرتبكة؟
ريم .. ماذا تكتبين ؟ زاد ارتباكها .. وردت : لا شئ ماما , انها اوراقي الخاصة. ترى ما الذي تكتبه ابنة التاسعة وتخشى ان اراه؟ اكتب رسائل الى الله كما تفعلين

 قطعت كلامها فجأة وقالت: ولكن هل  يتحقق كل ما نكتبه ماما ؟ طبعا يا ابنتي فإن الله يعلم كل شئ
لم تسمح لي بقراءة ما كتبت , فخرجت من غرفتها واتجهت الى راشد كي اقرأ ، له الجرائد كالعادة , كنت اقرأ الجريدة وذهني شارد مع صغيرتي , فلاحظ راشد شرودي .. ظن بأنه سبب حزني .. فحاول اقناعي بأن اجلب له ممرضة كي تخفف علي هذا العبء.. يا الهي لم ارد ان يفكر هكذا .. فحضنت رأسه ، وقبلت جبينه الذي طالما تعب وعرق من اجلي انا وابنته ريم, واليوم يحسبني سأحزن من اجل ذلك.. واوضحت له سبب حزني وشرودي

ذهبت ريم الى المدرسة ،  وعندما عادت كان الطبيب في البيت فهرعت لترى والدها المقعد وجلست بقربه تواسيه بمداعباتها وهمساتها الحنونة ،  وضح لي الطبيب سوء حالة راشد وانصرف, تناسيت ان ريم ما زالت طفلة , ودون رحمة صارحتها ان الطبيب اكد لي ان قلب والدها الكبير الذي يحمل لها كل هذا الحب بدأ يضعف كثيرا وانه لن يعيش لأكثر من ثلاث اسابيع , انهارت ريم وظلت تبكي وتردد
لماذا يحصل كل هذا لبابا ؟ لماذا؟
ادعي له بالشفاء يا ريم،  يجب ان تتحلي بالشجاعة ،  ولاتنسي رحمة الله ، انه القادر على كل شئ ،  فانتي ابنته الكبيرة والوحيدة

 أنصتت ريم الى امها ونست حزنها , وداست على ألمها وتشجعت وقالت : لن يموت أبي . في كل صباح تقبل ريم خد والدها الدافئ , ولكنها اليوم عندما قبلته نظرت اليه بحنان وتوسل وقالت : ليتك توصلني يوما مثل صديقاتي , غمرة حزن شديد فحاول اخفاءة وقال: ان شاء الله سياتي يوما واوصلك فيه يا ريم.. وهو واثق ان اعاقته لن
تكمل فرحة ابنته الصغيرة

اوصلت ريم الى المدرسة , وعندما عدت الى البيت , غمرني فضول لأرىالرسائل التي تكتبها ريم الى الله , بحثت في مكتبها ولم اجد اي شئ .. وبعد بحث طويل .. لا جدوى .. ترى اين هي ؟!! ترى هل تمزقها بعد كتابتها؟ ربما يكون هنا    لطالما احبت ريم هذا الصندوق, طلبته مني مرارا فأفرغت مافيه واعطيتها الصندوق .. يا الهي انه يحوي رسائل كثيرة ، وكلها الى الله
يا رب ... يا رب ... يموت كلب جارنا سعيد , لأنه يخيفني
 يا رب ... قطتنا تلد قطط كثيرة .. لتعوضها هن قططها التي ماتت
يا رب ... ينجح ابن خالتي , لاني احبه
 يا رب ... تكبر ازهار بيتنا بسرعة , لأقطف كل يوم زهرة واعطيها معلمتي
والكثير من الرسائل الاخرى وكلها بريئة ... من اطرف الرسائل التي قرأتها هي التي تقول فيها  : يا رب ... يا رب ... كبر عقل خادمتنا , لأنها ارهقت امي
يا الهي كل الرسائل مستجابة , لقد مات كلب جارنا منذ اكثر من اسبوع ، قطتنا اصبح لديها صغارا , ونجح احمد بتفوق, كبرت الازهار , وريم تاخذ كل يوم زهرة الى معلمتها ... يا الهي لماذا لم تدعوا ريم ليشفى والدها ، ويرتاح من عاهته ؟؟!! .... شردت كثيرا ليتها تدعوا له .. ولم يقطع هذا الشرود الا رنين الهاتف المزعج , ردت الخادمة ونادتني : سيدتي المدرسة . المدرسة !! ... ما بها ريم ؟؟ هل فعلت شئ؟ اخبرتني ان ريم وقعت من الدور الرابع هي في طريقها الى منزل معلمتها الغائبة لتعطيها الزهرة ، وهي تطل من الشرفة  وقعت الزهرة ... ووقعت ريم ... كانت الصدمة قوية جدا لم اتحملها انا ولا راشد ... ومن شدة صدمته اصابه شلل في لسانه في لسانه فمن يومها لا يستطيع الكلام
لماذا ماتت ريم ؟ لا استطيع استيعاب فكرة وفاة ابنتي الحبيبة... كنت اخدع نفسي كل يوم بالذهاب الى مدرستها كأني اوصلها , كنت افعل كل شئ صغيرتي كانت تحبه , كل زاوية في البيت تذكرني بها ,اتذكر رنين ضحكاتها التي كانت تملأ علينا البيت بالحياة
ومرت سنوات على  وفاتها  وكأنه اليوم . في صباح يوم الجمعة اتت الخادمة وهي فزعة وتقول انها سمعت صوت صادر من غرفة ريم... يا الهي هل يعقل ريم عادت ؟؟ هذا جنون 
انت تتخيلين ... لم تطأ قدم هذه الغرفة منذ ان ماتت ريم.. اصر راشد على ان اذهب وارى ماذا هناك..وضعت المفتاح في الباب وانقبض قلبي فتحت الباب فلم اتمالك نفسي, جلست ابكي وابكي ... ورميت نفسي على
سريرها , انه يهتز.. آه تذكرت قالت لي مرارا انه يهتز ويصدر صوتا عندما تتحرك   ونسيت ان اجلب النجار كي يصلحه لها 

 ولكن لا فائدة الآن ...لكن ما الذي اصدر الصوت .. نعم انه صوت وقوع اللوحة التي زينت بآيات الكرسي , التي كانت تحرص ريم على قراءتها كل يوم حتى حفظتها وحين رفعتها كي اعلقها وجدت ورقة بحجم البرواز وضعت خلفه, ياالهي انها احدى الرسائل ..... يا ترى , ما الذي كان مكتوب في هذه الرسالة بالذات .. ولماذا وضعتها ريم خلف الآية الكريمة .. إنها احدى الرسائل التي كانت تكتبها ريم الى الله كان مكتوب 

 يا رب ... يا رب ... اموت انا ويعيش بابا

----------


## (dodo)

يحراام 
والله حزنتني 
مشكورة

----------


## shams spring

*يا الله يا الله يا الله
كتيــــــــر حزينه .... يا الله ما ابرء الاطفال*

----------


## محمد العزام

يسلموا 
والله شي محزن

----------

